# Basic RIU site functions & FAQ



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

*How to Change your Avatar 
*
click your name on the top right hand corner and click "avatar" from the drop down menu
from there you are prompted to upload a new avatar!

*How to post photos from PC
*
There are several ways to post photos from a PC in the reply box you have 2 options

First option

click the image button located on the row of icons

Next a box will pop up where you will link the copied image file and select insert


Second option

Click upload a file button located in the reply box from there your computer will open its go to source for photos you can choose which photo from there

Third option 

Click the more options button located next to the upload a file button found in the reply box, from there you will be taken to a new page and new reply box which has other icons from there you will select upload a file


*How to upload a video
*
We do not support all video functions however you will click the video strip located next to the photo icon found in your reply box , from there it shows which videos we support and you may enter in the copied link
* 

How to quote a user or reply
*
By clicking the Reply button found underneath the users whose post you want to reply to, the reply box will be filled with the user's quote coded for you. Should you want to multi quote several users in a thread you will just click the reply button to each user you wish to reply to and quote. The system will auto put in all quoted material for you until you are ready to type.


*General Bar Selection & Functions
*

At the top of every page you will see several "clickable" links
Forums (which is a list of all forum categories found on rollitup)

Resources (not used)

Grow Journals ***it is important to note should you be a brand new user you are not permitted in this area due to privledges you will be given an error, this will eventually go away once you become more active*** The grow journal area is a blog like feature members use to document their grows should you wish to want to set up a grow journal THREAD you can do so found on the front page "Forums" > Grow Journals

Members this is a list of members you can sort through members who have most points, posts, and staff members which can help you

Advertise Here should you own a company and want to advertise with rollitup this is the place you click to do so, our mod staff will only direct you the advertise here button as we have a different team who handles our sales.

Underneath the main headers the most used buttons are

Watched Threads this is commonly where you will find threads you have started or particpated in, this is so you can keep track and continue to converse

New posts - keep up to date with the newest postings and comments found on rollitup easiest way to see newest content


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

*General Bar & Functions Continued *
 
Directly to the right of the previous functions you will see 4 main controls
Your name, your Inbox (also known as private messages), Alerts & the Search button
We'll go through these in detail

*Your username button*
 
by mousing over your user name you will see a variety of forum functions I will break each important one down in detail

Personal Details  allows you to make a status message for your profile page, change your avatar, fix your birthday update general information and about you content.

Signature ***note if you are a new user to riu you will be unable to change your signature until you are established as a member this can take time*** This is where you have the ability to upload a signature 

Contact Details how to change your password , your email address, and how you receive alerts from rollitup via email. It also allows you to add your twitter,facebook , and other social media accounts. Due to the wide variety of forum based websites that use xenforo it is there, we strongly suggest you do not put any personal information on yourself here 

Privacy Who can view your profile, who can view your blogs, and who shows if youre offline or online

Avatar- to change your avatar

Password- change your password

Your news feed this is where people you follow will have a feed of their posts 

Conversations this is your private messaging area, aka inbox ***note this is a limited function unless you are an established member***

People you Ignore, should you find a member irratating or annoying, or someone you simply do not like we have a function that allows you to block all their content, please use it it works well

Log out - logs you out of riu


*Inbox*
 
Should you mouse over your inbox you can see a list of recent conversations (private messages) 
you can also "Start a conversation" on the bottom right 
Should you click your inbox button it will take you to a sperate page view of your inbox
Please note I have blacked out all my inbox conversations it is also important to note you cannot share anything on rollitup publicly that was said in private 

*Alerts*

Should you see little red notification on alerts with a number , it is rollitups way of telling you someone has interacted with your content!
by mousing over the alerts bar you will see if someone have quoted your post, commented on a thread you have subsribed or "watched", or if someone likes your content

*Please note likes are only available for established members, if you do not see a like button you are too new.

Please note after ignoring alerts for a certain amount of time on specific threads you will no longer be alerted if someone comments on that thread, however if you are watching or subscribed to that thread it can still be found under "Watched Threads"*


*Search bar
 *
The search bar is found on every page of rollitup by clicking into the search bar white area you will get a drop down box of ways to filter your search
should you be looking for a member or if youre looking for content.
It helps to search within the forum area you want rather than the main first page of rollitup 
the search bar can be slow , so bear with it it has to filter through all threads on rollitup since 2006 and there is A LOT! but the search bar is your avid friend and little helper. Please use it!

*Knowing more about a user*
 
Should you feel interested to know more about someone you can click their avatar which will bring up a box that gives you short amount of details on them 

*Please note I have blacked out this users info that states users name, and a function for mods*

This box has various functions 
the users profile page
starting a conversation 
follow or unfollow (i have this user followed)
ignore (should this user bother you)
how long they have been a member, how many messages/posts they have on rollitup , how many likes they have, how many points and when they were last seen


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

*Your Profile Page*
 
mousing over your name top right click profile page

this is where you will see all the information you have put 
this is where you can see your followers, and people you follow 
where you can check your visitor messages (these are not private)
your recent acivitiy
postings
information
and areas.

*Creating A Thread*
 
go to the subforum you want to post in 
Click Post new thread on the right hand side found under your name


*FAQ* 

Q. someone is posting what you feel is malicious content , spam or otherwise not acceptable on the forum what can you do? 

A By hitting REPORT POST found slightly under the users post it will bring up a box with your report reason
than the mod staff is alerted to the reported content from there we choose whether or not it should belong

Q. I cant access grow journals, likes, inbox, signature or other content I just get "no permission"
A This is because you are too new of a user, if you are an older user prior to 2014, however still get this message it is because you did not exceed the useage that xenforo allows for permission prior to the switch from vbulletin to xenforo. 
Become active, talk with people, post, make friends read threads eventually you will get permission. This is so we limit our spam on rollitup

Q I cant edit my post or delete my thread why?
A Users are only allowed a maximum of 72 hours before they can edit a post, should you need a post deleted please contact an admin or mod, or make a thread in support we will be happy to assist you can also report your own threads and explain what you need done.

Q I found a bug on the website where do I post?
A Please post in support so we can get the problem fixed!

Q I need a thread moved to the proper location
A You can contact a mod or report your thread /the thread in question 

Q My connection to a proxy or tor is NOT allowing riu to function properly help!?
A Not all tors or proxies are compatible with xenforo software, it is best you try a different, however we take user security as a top priority and you should feel safe using our forum without but we understand if you dont, that being said we cannot be a troubleshooter for a program that isnt ours 

Q Do you have a rollitup app
A We did it can still sometimes be found in the play store / apple store it wont allow you to buy it sorry. 

Q do you have tapatalk
A As of 2015 tapatalk no longer supports rollitups version of xenforo sorry!

Q Rollitups chat room doesnt work what gives?
A The chat room has been down for several years now sorry! It looks as if shall not return

Q Can I do a giveaway or contest?
A No , currently we do not support any contents or giveaways done by users as it can cause us legal troubles however you are welcome to for bragging rights

Q Delete my account ?
A We do NOT delete accounts on rollitup we can however ban your account 

Q How to change my user name?
A We do not allow user name changes

Q What does the B symbol stand for next to someones name? And why are some colored and some black/white

A The B symbol is that the user has a grow journal blog, having it in color means they have recently updated their blog, being black and white means they have no new content.

Q What does well known member, active member or new member mean?
A It justs a way to show whos been here longer it is not necessarily a ranking or position of growing powers 

Q What does the pair of glasses me next to a thread
A means you are watching the thread


----------



## homegrown100 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi guys new on the page.... Just started a grow and wanted a bit of help.


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> *How to Change your Avatar
> *
> click your name on the top right hand corner and click "avatar" from the drop down menu
> from there you are prompted to upload a new avatar!
> ...


----------



## astralqueer (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks! This is the most helpful FAQ I've seen so far! 
i couldn't figure out why I couldn't like posts, but now I get it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2016)

astralqueer said:


> Thanks! This is the most helpful FAQ I've seen so far!
> i couldn't figure out why I couldn't like posts, but now I get it.


excellent glad it helped i still have more to put up on here but its lengthy process and takes alot of time 
welcome to riu


----------



## steel smoking (Feb 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> excellent glad it helped i still have more to put up on here but its lengthy process and takes alot of time
> welcome to riu


I couldn't figure out the like thing also. now I know. I have seen people mention stickys ? what does that mean? thank you.


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2016)

steel smoking said:


> I couldn't figure out the like thing also. now I know. I have seen people mention stickys ? what does that mean? thank you.



a sticky or pinned post is a post at the top of the forum areas, it doesnt move its stuck there
typically those posts are general knowledge on growing, in this subforum its about support for the website
this post is a sticky post. you will notice it was a little thumbnail pin next to it on the main support page.


----------



## vostok (Feb 23, 2016)

info for new and old members 

cheers!


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 5, 2016)

How do I like a post?


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2016)

CaregiverGoneGreen said:


> How do I like a post?


hi thanks for the question that question is actually answered on this page several times.

please make sure to read thoroughly the reason i have this tutorials up is to minimize the amount of same questions i get and for users to gain quick answers 

you cannot like a post yet until you are an established member, you will become an established member once you are using the forum in an active manner.
thank you


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 14, 2016)

I saw your post response to someone about security for photo uploads and I'm a bit unclear still, Is the "upload a file" button an internal (to riu) method?


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

SSGrower said:


> I saw your post response to someone about security for photo uploads and I'm a bit unclear still, Is the "upload a file" button an internal (to riu) method?


are you looking to remove metadata from your photos i have a tutorial here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/security-smarts-removing-information-from-photos.887924/
rollitup does not remove metadata from photos. you will only have to worry if your photos are from a smartphone that has GPS turned on. 
i know alot growers say they dont use their gps, i personally do cause i use my phone as a regular person 
the upload a file is our internal method of uploading photos from your smart phone, other device or computer.
the insert image upload is a way to insert an image from a copied location already found online, such as google images , imgur, etc.


----------



## vostok (Mar 14, 2016)

I still don't get this 'follower thing'

why should I follow someone is not that stalking..?

why do peeps want to follow me

'shrug' ...?


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

vostok said:


> I still don't get this 'follower thing'
> 
> why should I follow someone is not that stalking..?
> 
> ...


before xenforo follow was consider "friends" , it just means you follow their content. when you go to your name top right "your news feed" you will see feed of the people you follow
so their comments, likes, pictures, updates they are doing

you are not required to use the follow feature. but alot of members enjoy it.
every forum i have ever used has some sort of friends or follow option in the system


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> are you looking to remove metadata from your photos i have a tutorial here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/security-smarts-removing-information-from-photos.887924/
> .


I wasn't but but now I am. Generally I resize images and the software kills some of it. Thanks for also providing the solution to a momentary panic attack.


----------



## bgmike8 (Jun 16, 2016)

If I tag someone. Like use the "@" and then their name.. will they get a notification even if they're not involved in the thread??


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> If I tag someone. Like use the "@" and then their name.. will they get a notification even if they're not involved in the thread??


Yes


----------



## dstroy (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for this


----------



## balloo (Jul 27, 2016)

thank you ,Sunni, for this thread,post,comment.........whatever. actually,being a member of any forum group is a first for me. totally cpu illiterate! however, this page helps alot. so thank you!


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2016)

@FloridianGrown420


----------



## joey.bagadonuts (Sep 21, 2016)

How come my posts dont show up in the new posts area?


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 21, 2016)

joey.bagadonuts said:


> How come my posts dont show up in the new posts area?


Fucking conspiracy is what it is


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2016)

joey.bagadonuts said:


> How come my posts dont show up in the new posts area?


Because you started it therefore it isn't new to you


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> Because you started it therefore it isn't new to you


I don't know why but I laughed for a good 30 seconds. That's alot for me.


----------



## Macmac124 (Nov 1, 2016)

@sunni how do I put the link to my thread in my post


----------



## bgmike8 (Nov 1, 2016)

Why don't you just copy and paste?

Or are you talking about a signature that always posts?


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> @sunni how do I put the link to my thread in my post


like copy and past or hyper linked?


----------



## mytwhyt (Dec 15, 2016)

I've seen links to threads on other sites, what's the rules on linking?


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2016)

mytwhyt said:


> I've seen links to threads on other sites, what's the rules on linking?


it depends, if youre linking for information giving, go right ahead
if youre linking products to buy go right ahead
if youre linking your grow journal on another website, create one here, people like in house 

if youre linking your own company to sell things and youre not a paid advertiser dont link.


----------



## PootingDragon (Dec 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> excellent glad it helped i still have more to put up on here but its lengthy process and takes alot of time
> welcome to riu


Hub Sunni,

I'm trying to reply to someone on my grow journal. But I do not see a reply button. How do I reply?


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2016)

PootingDragon said:


> Hub Sunni,
> 
> I'm trying to reply to someone on my grow journal. But I do not see a reply button. How do I reply?


The blog function doesn't have a reply because it's a third party intergration


----------



## PootingDragon (Dec 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> The blog function doesn't have a reply because it's a third party intergration


Ohhh, okay thank you very much.

Another question... in order to update my blog, to I use the post reply section or do I create another entry? Do I do it with the same title? I'm just a little confused. Sorry!


----------



## PootingDragon (Dec 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> The blog function doesn't have a reply because it's a third party intergration


And also... how do I add tags to my journal?


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2016)

PootingDragon said:


> Ohhh, okay thank you very much.
> 
> Another question... in order to update my blog, to I use the post reply section or do I create another entry? Do I do it with the same title? I'm just a little confused. Sorry!





PootingDragon said:


> And also... how do I add tags to my journal?


Honestly scrap the blog and do the grow journal threads
The blog feature you're using is a piece of shit 
We only have it because our last software did and we didn't want to have older members loose all their blogs 

The Intergration for that blog is completely unsupported the person who made it hasn't updated it in like 3 years


----------



## PootingDragon (Dec 30, 2016)

Hahaha! Thanks soo much!!! That actually seems way easier too. 

Ok, back to simplicity!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 11, 2017)

Is the app worth having?


----------



## 666888 (Jan 11, 2017)

How do I get rid of the E Mail alerts
Doesn't matter, figured it out


----------



## sunni (Jan 11, 2017)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Is the app worth having?


we no longer support the app


----------



## greencropper (Jan 20, 2017)

hi, i started a thread only to realise topic had already been covered, may i cancel/delete that thread please?


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hi, i started a thread only to realise topic had already been covered, may i cancel/delete that thread please?


just hit report and ask for it to be deleted


----------



## greencropper (Jan 21, 2017)

sunni said:


> just hit report and ask for it to be deleted


cheers


----------



## SpankyandJellyBean (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks. Good info.


----------



## paul46 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi can you tell me how to delete a post


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2017)

paul46 said:


> Hi can you tell me how to delete a post


Contact a moderator what post would you
Like removed


----------



## greencropper (May 17, 2017)

hi, how long are posted pics viewable for? i look back into older threads & notice after about 4-5yrs the pics have gone...is this still the time period now for recent posted pics? thanks


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hi, how long are posted pics viewable for? i look back into older threads & notice after about 4-5yrs the pics have gone...is this still the time period now for recent posted pics? thanks


It can happen when we made out switch over to new software 
Certain photo uploads didn't transfer properly


----------



## greencropper (May 17, 2017)

sunni said:


> It can happen when we made out switch over to new software
> Certain photo uploads didn't transfer properly


thanks


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 11, 2017)

How do I award someone? I see I can "like" what they say but can I like them i general. Ex: I had a plant problem and people jumped in to help. How do I award these people so everybody knows.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 15, 2017)

hi, is RIU malfunctioning these last few days? every time i go to another page i have to sign in? like every 30 seconds?


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hi, is RIU malfunctioning these last few days? every time i go to another page i have to sign in? like every 30 seconds?


Nope try logging out then hitting "remember me" before you log in again


----------



## greencropper (Jun 15, 2017)

sunni said:


> Nope try logging out then hitting "remember me" before you log in again


hi and thanks for the tip, i dunno if my vpn & other security software is playing a part in this issue either?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 16, 2017)

High Sunni

For a while now I haven't been able to edit my posts even seconds after I post one and need to edit it. I can delete it OK so I copy the post then delete it and paste it back in a new one and do my edits. When I click on the frame around a users avatar a box would pop up with info about the user and that doesn't work either. If I go to their profile the Recent Activity, Postings or Areas buttons don't load if I click on them.

It all used to work before but it's been a month or more since it has. Did a setting get changed in my permissions or something maybe?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hi and thanks for the tip, i dunno if my vpn & other security software is playing a part in this issue either?


I use TOR @greencropper and if I don't use the Remember Me the same thing happens because TOR changes servers all the time and without doing that it forgets you. Dumb computers!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 16, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> I use TOR @greencropper and if I don't use the Remember Me the same thing happens because TOR changes servers all the time and without doing that it forgets you. Dumb computers!


cheers i will remember now to tick that box...it seems to do the trick!


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> High Sunni
> 
> For a while now I haven't been able to edit my posts even seconds after I post one and need to edit it. I can delete it OK so I copy the post then delete it and paste it back in a new one and do my edits. When I click on the frame around a users avatar a box would pop up with info about the user and that doesn't work either. If I go to their profile the Recent Activity, Postings or Areas buttons don't load if I click on them.
> 
> It all used to work before but it's been a month or more since it has. Did a setting get changed in my permissions or something maybe?


what browser are you uising


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm using FireFox in TOR. Been using it for years and have played with all the settings in it to see if something in it was blocking certain forum functions but couldn't get anything to change here. Having probs with private messaging, moving posts and other things on a forum I moderate as well and as Admin I've been thru all the damn settings with the Invision Power Services software it runs on to no avail as well. Now I just swing the ban hammer without sending the spammer a nasty PM first but that was one of the perks of the job. 

It's likely something to do with TOR so don't waste much time trying to figure it out. I should probably just drop TOR but we ain't legal yet in Canukistan so I'd rather put up with some problems than end up with three hots and a cot at the taxpayers expense. lol

Thanks for looking into it Sunni.


----------



## grisbi (Sep 27, 2017)

thank you for the tutorial!


----------



## ray098 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi is there a way that i can use the search bar to only search for pics


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2018)

ray098 said:


> Hi is there a way that i can use the search bar to only search for pics


 No sorry


----------



## Late Nice Supplies (Jan 16, 2018)

Are people allowed to offer products on this forum for sale?


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 16, 2018)

Late Nice Supplies said:


> Are people allowed to offer products on this forum for sale?


You have to get an Advertiser account to sell product on the site.
https://www.rollitup.org/Advertise/


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 18, 2018)

I accidently posted a new thread twice....


----------



## Money$fromtha3 (May 29, 2018)

thank you for posting this, very helpful.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Oct 19, 2018)

When i start a journal..i enter my info..add max 10 pics..all good..save journal.. Then i want to add pics to the same grow..after..like a journal..next week..etc..with pics..do i choose create entry? How do i continue the journal and add pics as the grow progress..i am quite technical but this is annoying..i cant use google drive linking url image..i am to the point of saying nothing and deleting journal..


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2018)

Nrk.cdn said:


> When i start a journal..i enter my info..add max 10 pics..all good..save journal.. Then i want to add pics to the same grow..after..like a journal..next week..etc..with pics..do i choose create entry? How do i continue the journal and add pics as the grow progress..i am quite technical but this is annoying..i cant use google drive linking url image..i am to the point of saying nothing and deleting journal..


yes, but i highly suggest using the grow forums here https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-journals.54/ , over the journal/blog area.

its essentially a blog what youre using , its new blog post each time, never an add on to the original blog post does that make sense?


----------



## GrowAtHome (Nov 16, 2018)

Why has the decision been made to ditch the Chat, and also to stop supporting that APP that probably isnt even searchable any longer??


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2018)

GrowAtHome said:


> Why has the decision been made to ditch the Chat, and also to stop supporting that APP that probably isnt even searchable any longer??


Chat broke years ago it never got fixed


----------



## Daveo6952 (Jan 10, 2019)

sunni said:


> *Your Profile Page*
> View attachment 3546435
> mousing over your name top right click profile page
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2019)

How do I stop receiving emails when I get an alert? I have deselected email notifications in two places on my profile and still get them.


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> How do I stop receiving emails when I get an alert? I have deselected email notifications in two places on my profile and still get them.


What’re you getting emails from a thread
Or a message ?


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2019)

sunni said:


> What’re you getting emails from a thread
> Or a message ?


Thread, but I figured out how to stop them, I just opted out of Emails in the Email itself. I just couldn't find a way to do it in my profile after unselecting email options in it.


----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thread, but I figured out how to stop them, I just opted out of Emails in the Email itself. I just couldn't find a way to do it in my profile after unselecting email options in it.


You have to go to the specific threads and unsubscribe for some reason or via the email


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 17, 2019)

You may have to Unwatch the thread then click Watch it and a box pops up letting you select between email or no email. With no email you still get a notification at the top of the page when you log in. That's how I have mine set up. I just get emails for PMs.


----------



## SatIndy (Feb 23, 2019)

Having issues when trying to reply, and "sneaky url" or "link" is detected when there is none, and prevents me from replying. I have edited & deleted contents, but not allowed to reply. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for any help.


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2019)

SatIndy said:


> Having issues when trying to reply, and "sneaky url" or "link" is detected when there is none, and prevents me from replying. I have edited & deleted contents, but not allowed to reply. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for any help.


Are you using a vpn or tor ?
If you’re using one of those I can’t help you
I respect your right to use them but know the website may not fully function on one of those


----------



## SatIndy (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Sunni, You are correct with that quick response. I did wonder if that would create some issues, but also thought there would be lots of ppl doing that already - so thanks. Good to know  Oh hey, I just noticed a button which was not there before  "Thank-you!" You just made my night, and your reply can be my first like. Nice to meet you.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2019)

SatIndy said:


> Hi Sunni, You are correct with that quick response. I did wonder if that would create some issues, but also thought there would be lots of ppl doing that already - so thanks. Good to know  Oh hey, I just noticed a button which was not there before  "Thank-you!" You just made my night, and your reply can be my first like. Nice to meet you.


Some people don’t have many problems some have a ton welcome though ! Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## SatIndy (Feb 24, 2019)

sunni said:


> Some people don’t have many problems some have a ton welcome though ! Hope you enjoy your stay


Thank you Sunni  Idk if it matters, but I did notice that trailing dots or maybe an over abundance of emojis (haha) may have triggered the algorithm somehow? So I am watching that. Have a good day, and thanks for all the work you must do at RIU. (Am enjoying this place a lot more than my crazy-ass twitter account; far more peaceful here.)


----------



## Gollyboy (Feb 24, 2019)

How do I start a new thread on a mobile


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 24, 2019)

SatIndy said:


> Thank you Sunni  Idk if it matters, but I did notice that trailing dots or maybe an over abundance of emojis (haha) may have triggered the algorithm somehow? So I am watching that. Have a good day, and thanks for all the work you must do at RIU. (Am enjoying this place a lot more than my crazy-ass twitter account; far more peaceful here.)


I've been using TOR for years and this place isn't bad compared to others.

I make a habit of either clicking on the 'Drafts' icon or copying my post before hitting the 'Post reply' button just in case it doesn't go thru.

Can't seem to use the Edit function if I want to fix something up so proof read before posting.

Have fun!


----------



## SatIndy (Feb 25, 2019)

OldMedUser said:


> I've been using TOR for years and this place isn't bad compared to others.
> 
> I make a habit of either clicking on the 'Drafts' icon or copying my post before hitting the 'Post reply' button just in case it doesn't go thru.
> 
> ...


Good ideas, thanks.  Haven't had any further issues, so am trucking along nicely & really enjoying it here. I have already learned *so* much! Can't stop reading, lol. Amazing people, and I am in awe of all this knowledge and the beautiful plants. Huge respect.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2019)

Gollyboy said:


> How do I start a new thread on a mobile


The same as pc


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey sunni, i was wondering how long i have to wait to send pm's? Thank you ^_^


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Hey sunni, i was wondering how long i have to wait to send pm's? Thank you ^_^


you should be able to send them, youre a well known member is it for everyone or a specific person sorry for the late reply was sick


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 4, 2019)

sunni said:


> you should be able to send them, youre a well known member is it for everyone or a specific person sorry for the late reply was sick


No sweat sunni, thank you. Ill give it a shot!


----------



## Skidmarx (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi There, Which video file formats are able to be.uploaded from a device. Thank you


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Hi There, Which video file formats are able to be.uploaded from a device. Thank you


When you click the video strip in the bar it lists which websites are supported


----------



## Jbird7 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey havent been on for a year. Had to make a new account cause i cldnt remember any of my info. Could someone plz direct me to how to make color letters and things of that nature. Thanks


----------



## Skidmarx (Aug 21, 2019)

Jbird7 said:


> Hey havent been on for a year. Had to make a new account cause i cldnt remember any of my info. Could someone plz direct me to how to make color letters and things of that nature. Thanks


Click reply to this... On the top row of the tools available the underscored A gives you a pallet of colours.
Have a practice with it. Once you click post... You can edit it or remove it. You will be able to edit/delete for a few hours.


----------



## Skidmarx (Aug 21, 2019)

Jbird7 said:


> Hey havent been on for a year. Had to make a new account cause i cldnt remember any of my info. Could someone plz direct me to how to make color letters and things of that nature. Thanks


Click reply to this...(bottom right) On the top row of the tools available the underscored A gives you a pallet of colours.
Have a practice with it. Once you click post... You can edit it or remove it (bottom left -edit) You will be able to edit/delete for a few hours.


----------



## Jbird7 (Aug 21, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Click reply to this...(bottom right) On the top row of the tools available the underscored A gives you a pallet of colours.
> Have a practice with it. Once you click post... You can edit it or remove it (bottom left -edit) You will be able to edit/delete for a few hours.


Whoa thanks man...too easy! You used to have to do it by typing some sort of code! U da man


----------



## Jbird7 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey not eas knowledgeable w roll it up as i once was, can u guys help? I started a thread about pinhole light leaks in the indoor growing section... is there a better section to post it in?


----------



## Skidmarx (Aug 22, 2019)

Its like fishing. You can sit at one spot or try another. If my post dont get many responses I go search the topic and join in someone else's thread. A lot of people pay attention to "newbie" section. you've grow before but what the heckbjust repeat the post there. Start off by giving brief sitrep, saves any misunderstanding. 
Get some back ground on anyone giving you advice (arsehole detection)
Look at the persons avatar....click on their name...it gives their profile...there is "messages...then the number of massages 123...click on 123 and you can see what they have been posting. A foot print if you will.
It pays to know the a holes before you waste anytime on them


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 13, 2019)

How do I post a pic to my news fed-status?


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> How do I post a pic to my news fed-status?


You can’t


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 14, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> How do I post a pic to my news fed-status?





sunni said:


> You can’t


I see many RIU folk create their own threads to post photos to, probably one of The Grow Room forums, like General Marijuana Growing or Indoor Growing, and then add a link to this thread in their signature.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 14, 2019)

sunni said:


> You can’t


 thank you


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> I see many RIU folk create their own threads to post photos to, probably one of The Grow Room forums, like General Marijuana Growing or Indoor Growing, and then add a link to this thread in their signature.


Right this is correct 
Rollitup is a forum it’s an older form of social media 

It is not like Facebook where status updates have photos and text and video 
You use threads to create text video and photos hope that helps pioneer 


PioneerValleyOG said:


> thank you


----------



## I'm just n old stoner47 (Sep 24, 2019)

sunni said:


> *How to Change your Avatar
> *
> click your name on the top right hand corner and click "avatar" from the drop down menu
> from there you are prompted to upload a new avatar!
> ...


Sunni,, is there a thread that explains what they r ( RDWC,, RIU,, etc ) would like to learn what they all mean,, I think it would help all the nebbies like me.


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm just n old stoner47 said:


> Sunni,, is there a thread that explains what they r ( RDWC,, RIU,, etc ) would like to learn what they all mean,, I think it would help all the nebbies like me.


Riu means rollitup our website 
Do you mean all the acronyms people use ?


----------



## I'm just n old stoner47 (Sep 25, 2019)

sunni said:


> Riu means rollitup our website
> Do you mean all the acronyms people use ?


yes


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm just n old stoner47 said:


> yes


this is a good one for internet type acronyms
https://www.internetslang.com/ROTFL-meaning-definition.asp


----------



## I'm just n old stoner47 (Sep 25, 2019)

I apprecate,, thanks


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm just n old stoner47 said:


> I apprecate,, thanks


Hey @I'm just n old stoner47 I just stumbled onto this thread "Vocabulary/Slang Terms (Updated With the Missing Terms)"
https://www.rollitup.org/t/vocabulary-slang-terms-updated-with-the-missing-terms.412440/

A member started it back in 2011 and now has almost 300 posts.


----------

